# Walking when pooping?



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok so I'm having this one little issue with Kubrick. He is pretty much potty trained at this point... we haven't had an accident in at least five days now and he will always pee on the pad and he will go poop on the pad BUT he will always start this little walking thing once he starts to poop which makes it so that one stool will ALWAYS wind up off the pad. And not just a little ways away either, like a foot or so away. It is driving me insane! :frusty:

I've tried picking him up and putting him back on the pad but then he stops pooping the minute I touch him and will not go until he needs to go again (usually HOURS later). I've tried standing over him and keeping him on the pad... nothing works! It's really like he's taunting me. :croc: LOL.

Do you guys have any advice for me? I was thinking about putting more than one pad down thinking he doesn't have enough space, but it's not that he doesn't have enough space because he will purposefully go to the absolute edge of the pad to poop and then start to walk onto the hardwood floor instead of walking towards the center of the pad.

I'm not sure if this is something I can do anything about... maybe I will just have to deal with it? :fish:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm..

I really think this a natural behavior. Gucci did the same thing on the pads and now we have transitioned her outside and she will STILL walk and poop! lol. Or turn around to smell/look at it and poop while doing so.

The best idea I have, is to go to the fabric store and buy a cheap vinyl remnant and keep it under the pad. That way, if Nico does the walking or turning around, you can just easily wipe it up and won't touch your carpet or flooring.

I honestly do not think he is taunting you.

I've also noticed that Gucci does not like to poop where she pees, which I solved that by putting out two pads. But even since we've moved to outdoors...she will pee on one side of the yard and poop on another.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's interesting, Kara, I never thought about it, but now that you mention it, Biscuit does pee at one end of the yard and poop at the other, too. Good luck, Lina, and be patient, eventually it all falls into place (excuse the expression!).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking that I would just have to deal with it. I do have two pads on different ends of the room but he will poop/pee in either so I don't think that's a problem. I don't have carpet so it's easy to clean up when he does it, but I would much prefer it if it just didn't happen. I guess I'm just picky. 

And I also don't think he's taunting me. I was just joking.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Kara, I am sure he isnt taunting you, my Lexi does the same thing and always has. Although she goes outside now, she still walks, almost as if on her tippy toes, and poops at the same time, then she does her dance that we call the "kick em up" and she prances around very pleased with herself. We did a piece of vinal from Lowes/Home depot and it worked great, much easier to clean. Do you have an expen where he is going? You could always just close the door so he doesnt walk all over your home. 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby has a thing sometimes about peeing and pooping on the same pad. And you can always use a bigger pad, or a 2nd pad for the strolling poops. I think all dogs do that. At least all of mine have.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer does not poop on the pads, he only does that outside. He only pee's on them indoors. The thing that pisses me off (pardon the pun) is that he will ALWAYS step in the pee with 1 paw after he is done and go running off... errrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, Nico does not walk when he poops. He's too busy concentrating on the matter at hand to walk, I think. However, he does not like to poop on pads. I keep the puppy pad in a litterbox, and while Nico will pee in there without a problem if there's no one around to let him out, pooping on the pad is a last resort when he just can't hold it anymore. He has gone so far as to put all four paws in the box and lean his butt over so the poop doesn't fall in his box.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Some walk some don't. Training not to is one thing that I have never considered.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax walks too when he poops. In fact, he will stop 1/2 way thru to walk in a different location to finish. He does this EVERY time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you put some type of border around the bad so that way he understands when he is going to walk off it?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit has never poop-walked. He really PLANTS his feet when he poops, doesn't move at all. Fascinating , these little quirks!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy is a poop-walker too! Everyday for 7 months. He more like inches forward while pooping as to leave a small path.:crazy:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci does the...**walk** and then she does the **drop turd** and the turn around and INVESTIGATE the turd while dropping another one behind her! ound:

Strange animal! ound: 

I just tell her..."Yep, yep...your S**t doesn't stink!" ound: 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think two pads in each place should solve it--- You may also want to consider getting a tray that way it is defined --- in to do biz. Here's the tray we use. 

ttp://www.bassequipment.com/Home/Plastic+Pans/default.aspx

I use the 24 X 36" and overlap two pads.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Yes, it's that poop a bit, walk 2 feet, poop some more thing. Marvin (15 weeks)goes outside, though. At least if I'm lucky. We've had a few pee accidents inside lately. I know you're not supposed to yell at them and make them scared but I have to admit I was so shocked I sort of screamed NO! Then I felt like bad mommy. It's so frustrating sometimes. I'm going to start another post about the bell.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar pooped today while we were walking him.....:biggrin1: I wasn't sure what he was doing because he had walked to the Grass and I don't usually like to let him walk on this grass in particular because I have no idea what's in it...could be anything. So I kept on walking so he would follow and behind him he left a trail of rasinettes......ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus has incerdible balance and stands with his back legs so close to his front he looks like a contortionist! He doesn't move a muscle! Ayla wanders all over the place when she poops and it's not just a foot or two!! I thought it was because she's getting older and has to "work it out!" ound:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco also does what we call the "poop dance" she goes to each wall stands up and looks at the ceiling then walks in a circle before she goes. if interupted she may stop going until later. she usually leaves a deposit in one or more places. judith


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

Emma uses both pads and the outdoors. I am happy that she will use the pads if we are not around right on hand to let her outside. She has been using pads since the 3rd day we brought her home which will be 4 weeks today. When ahe ia outside doing a pee she lifts her left hind leg just about 1 inch off the ground... Seems like everyone has some quirky llittle habits... But ya got to love em...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting thread!!!!! Smarty has always gone in the yard pees in a different place than the poop. She always goes to the woods where all the pine needles and leaves are. Smells, circles 3 or 4 times then poops. If she starts walking I am in trouble, it means a butt bath for sure, something did not fall the way it is suppose too.


----------

